# 77 gmc truck build



## samdelsky (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's a truck I've been working on, first one I have done with this type of finish. Almost complete


----------



## 2long (Oct 19, 2015)

I have one of those and I've been looking for one locally to build. Mine has a 4" lift and 37" tires. Is there any aftermarket tires that are bigger? All I see is stock looking tires.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW. That is Bitchin'! Nice work there


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks very realistic. Nice job on that!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice! Dig that era truck series.


----------

